# 150 For sale: 1 Daiwa Windcast Z 5000 Excellent condition



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Now $150

For sale: 1 Daiwa Windcast Z 5000 Excellent condition With spare spool box. $150 plus shipping at cost. Cash or PayPal gift. And some freebies. Mono left on if you prefer. I will take the Old Spotty Tuff Line. I can put some FREE mono on. I was using it for spodding. Love the manual, Manny Bail no slips or trips on the cast so no crackoffs of the Spod or Spomb!

Here is what Daiwa Says:

Windcast Z’s advanced Quick Drag (QD) system lets anglers adapt instantly to changing fishing conditions, changing from free-spooling to maximum drag with less than a full turn of the drag knob. Designed for European-style carp fishing, the reel’s eight CRBB anti-corrosion ball bearings and Long Cast spool make it an excellent choice for surf as well.
Windcast Z Carp Reels Feature:

Eight CRBB anti-corrosion ball bearings
Wishbone-style CNC cut aluminum handle
DigiGear digital gear design
Precision worm shaft levelwind lays line evenly on the spool
Quick Drag system
Infinite anti-reverse
Aluminum Long Cast spool design
CastLock system
Air Bail®
Lifetime bail spring
Oversize, spring-loaded line clip for repeatable casting distance
Reliable manual bail trip
Free spare aluminum spool included

Windcast Z WDZ5000 Carp Reel.
Quick Drag
Less than a full turn of the drag knob lets you quickly adjust from free-spooling to full drag tension.

WDZ5000 H / - 8CRBB, 1RB 4.9:1 40.0” 20.5 14/400, 17/310, 20/240 22.0

pictures available here:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/764627833608069?view=permalink&id=815527865184732&ref=bookmark


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

any interest in trades?


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Fish Bucket what did you have in mind?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Plugs or maybe a rod or reel


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

or maybe a combination ........


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Not really what I am after. Thanks though. Kind offer.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

then let me throw out an offer of money.........$100 p/p plus $10 shipping


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Fish Bucket kind offer. But they go for $230 new.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

I know....that's why I was hoping to trade


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Very kind Fish Bucket.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

yeah....I'm kind to a fault.....lol

how about a combo of money and plugs?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

how about a combo of money and plugs? ....given any thought to this offer?

what is bottom line price shipped?


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

don't know where you went but i'll offer $125 shipped


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Fish Bucket $145 shipped. Now that's a deal.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Thanks but that is more than I can do now in cash


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

That's shipped. I originally listed in for $165 plus shipping. That more $20 off plus line and freebies. That is a hell of a deal.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

m c.
I really appreciate your deal but I'm stuck on $125........could throw in a plug or 2 but that is it on cash.
surprised someone else hasn't jumped on it
already have 5 long cast reels ,....just thought that one looked interesting


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Dam.


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Mods please remove this.


----------



## Mad Chummer (Feb 6, 2004)

Mods REMOVE THIS POST.


----------

